# Royal canin sensitivity control for cats



## kaykher (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know of a vet clinic that stocks royal canin sensitivity control for cats and how much it costs?

I currently pay 30 pound Stirling for a 3.5kg bag.

My cat has a very sensitive tummy and can't take any other food And this is swaying our decision on whether to bring him or not.

Also, how do we get our import certificate for the cAt and how much does it cost? We are bringing him from the uk.

Thank you,

Kay


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

kaykher said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know of a vet clinic that stocks royal canin sensitivity control for cats and how much it costs?
> 
> ...


ACE stocks most of the Royal Canin biscuits. Pretty sure I saw it in there the other day. The pet shop in Meadows town centre and the one in Ranches does some of the range too. You can also try Pet Shop Dubai - Online Store for Pet Food, Pet Products. They deliver and it is a good service. Cat stuff is more expensive out here.

We used PetAir UK to bring our cats out. So can't help with the import bit. I recommend them if you prefer someone to do every thing for you - they picked up and delivered ours...and everything inbetween. Do bear in mind how hot it is getting. Not sure when you are arriving, but mine will only go outside for a few minutes in the morning and at night. If you arrive in the summer it will be much worse for it in terms of going through the system at the airport.

Good luck with the move...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

2 things on this side. 

On this side, you have to have a special card that you pay with to the vet, that you get from the post office. Most people do not ship their animals until they are here and settled, so isnt an issue. But if you are coming at the same time as importing, you might run into issues with this as you can not just get it at the airport nor are you able to pay with cash.

You can fill out the import permit form online, and takes a few days for the approval. Has to be within I think 30 days of being approved, that you import your pet. Have posted the link before, so a search will quickly come up with it. 

Other then that, those are the only two things you HAVE to do on this side, prior to bringing your cats. 

There is a 200 dirham import fee and think another 200 dirhams for vet stamp. The vet also demanded an extra 200 dirhams from me, for each cat, that was never explained. Later on, found that it was 'extra' and never should of been paid and probly went directly into his pocket. What to do??? Such is life. There was a few other 50 dirhams here, 75 dirhams there, as you shuffle from office to office and get all the paperwork stamped. You will learn that this shuffling from one line to another, is the lovely emirization. It is a waste of everyones time, but gets six emiratis a job instead of the one that is really needed to stamp six pages of paperwork... Sorry, off topic... And once you have done that, because you are over ?? I think 90 min, you have to pay a 'storage' fee to the cargo area. First introduction to the hidden 'taxes' of dubai. All in, on this side, probly is suppose to end up being about 600 to 700 dirhams, minus the crooked vet who lined his pocket. 

It really isnt hard to just do the imprting yourself as takes ten min to fill out the form online, and 2 hours to walk from line to line at cargo village. From reading the uk cat import threads, doesnt seem that hard on the uk side as well with getting shots, microchipped, and the export permit approved by government.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Royal Canin and most of the 'good' brands are avaialable from literally all vets here.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Pet imports can be done online through this website: :::: Ministry Of Environment & Water ::::

You don't pay anything then, but at arrival. Yes as Jynxgirl mentioned, it's a total of 400, but somehow I paid 200 only when I brought my dog in last month.

Note that if you are doing this yourself, you can only import pets through cargo to the UAE, excess baggage is not allowed. Tell me where you are coming from and I will send you a document for all of your importation needs on Sunday.


----------



## Jo Holland (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi M1key
Sorry for hi-jacking this post but I am taking my 2 dogs and a cat to Abu Dhabi in Jan; I'll be using Petair but it's not reducing my concerns about my pets flying and how the process works in the UAE. I would be very greatful if you could let me know what the process is at the airport that end? how long it takes etc...
Thank You


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Whilst various online companies sell Royal Canin, only vets sell the specialised food. They cost around AED 130 in my vet, Al Safa Vetinary on Al Wasl Road. The standard food are cheaper.


This is the place to go for importing a pet DKC ~ Dubai Pets, Dubai Dogs Cats Animals, Kennels Cattery Relocation Lots of experience and a good reputation.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Jo Holland said:


> Hi M1key
> Sorry for hi-jacking this post but I am taking my 2 dogs and a cat to Abu Dhabi in Jan; I'll be using Petair but it's not reducing my concerns about my pets flying and how the process works in the UAE. I would be very greatful if you could let me know what the process is at the airport that end? how long it takes etc...
> Thank You


Hi Jo,

We had Pet Air do the whole process, so I didn't deal with the airport. Pet Air use an agent at this end to do the customs clearance in Dubai. They then delivered the cats to us.

Have you booked them with Pet Air yet? If so, you should have been allocated a veterinary nurse to deal with you personally. I dealt with Rachel and she was great for answering concerns and questions. I would give them a call to give you some peace of mind.

Feel free to PM me with any questions, or if you want more info on the exact service I booked with Pet Air. Try not to worry (difficult I know), but they really do a good job and your furry friends will be just fine


----------



## Jo Holland (Oct 1, 2012)

m1key said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> We had Pet Air do the whole process, so I didn't deal with the airport. Pet Air use an agent at this end to do the customs clearance in Dubai. They then delivered the cats to us.
> 
> ...


Hi M1key
Thank you so much for your reply and advise. I will PM you when this site allows; because I'm new to the site it won't allow me to do it yet. I'm at the very early stages of sorting things out and the only person I've spoke to at Pet Air is Eddie who did my quote; he's very nice and helpful too. So if they are all like him it'll be fine (I hope!).
Thanks Again
Jo


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Jo Holland said:


> Hi M1key
> Thank you so much for your reply and advise. I will PM you when this site allows; because I'm new to the site it won't allow me to do it yet. I'm at the very early stages of sorting things out and the only person I've spoke to at Pet Air is Eddie who did my quote; he's very nice and helpful too. So if they are all like him it'll be fine (I hope!).
> Thanks Again
> Jo


You need 5 posts before you can PM. You're nearly there!

Pet Air will tailor everything to you if you ask. I had them pick mine up from my house, look after them for a week in their cattery, get them to the airport and cleared all the way to our temporary accommodation in Dubai. I had them fly out the day after us, so they wouldn't need a cattery after flying. Everyone I dealt with was clearly a pet lover, so I had no worries in the end.

Good luck


----------

